# And she's here...



## Storm1jet2

Hi everyone - here is my birth story as promised, although I didn't think it would take me this long to even have time to turn the laptop on to update - where do the days go??

Anyway - baby was due on the 2nd Jan, but on 29th Dec I woke up at 4am after dreaming I was in labour, when I woke up I was feeling crampy but no contractions, by 6.15 I woke DH as I wasn't sure what was going - TBH I only had this unbelievable urge to do a poo - it was awful! Anyway the contractions started and the pain was incredible, and I was still going on about needing a poo. By 8am I told DH he wasn't going to work that day, I had a shower and I couldn't get over how intense the pain was. Texted a friend thats a midwife and she called round, she couldn't find the babys head at all as it was so far down and got DH to run me a bath, I spent about 45 mins in the bath until I wouldn't take it anymore. MW friend left telling DH I'd need to go to the hospital soon and she phoned to let them know I was coming. By 12 I was begging DH to take me to hospital!

So the car journey to hospital was interesting, had my eyes closed most of the time and was crippled with pain. We arrived about 12.30 and I was seen within a few minutes, a quick internal later showed I was 6cm and going nowhere!

Up to the delivery suite shortly after - I still can't get over the intensity of the contractions and the terrible urge to want to poo! Turns out baby was back to back thus the incredible poo feeling, but she turned on the way out and arrived the right way - hurrah! After an hour in the delivery suite on gas and air I asked for an epidural, but an internal showed I only had a small rim of cervix to soften so I could start pushing and it was too late :nope: At this stage I was in agony and asked for pethadine - again too late as baby would be too sleepy and it was time to push!

After an hour of pushing and lots of moaning and shouting about needing a poo the baby was crowning! At that stage I thought I had hours to go but she was on her way. After a bit of vomiting it was all systems go, her head was out and a couple of pushes later she arrived! My little daugher Lydia was born at 16:46. They had to get her checked by a paedetrician as she poo'd on the way out, but at birth was 9 on the agpar(?) scale and after 5 minutes was a 10. It took another 15 minutes for the placenta to be delivered and then I need a few stitches. Had a couple of grazes and a laceration - but the nice MW numbed me up so much and let me keep the gas and air while she did her sewing.

I cannot believe how much I love this little lady and how now at less than a week old I cannot imagine my life without her. Her daddy is being great with her and now all we need is her to sleep at night and not during the day...:cloud9:

https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/Baby.jpg


----------



## Claireyb1

Oh Storm, she is gorgeous and what a lot of lovely hair too.
Thanks for the udate with your birth story, we've all benn waiting for this!
I wonder if I will be making lots of refeences to poo when I go into labour? that will make my DF laugh I'm sure! lol
Glad that she arrived safe and sound and I hope it wasn't to painful without any additonal pain relief.

Lots of love and Congrats again!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nat0619

Aww, she's beautiful :hugs: Congratulations!

I must say the references to poo throughout made me laugh too :haha:


----------



## truly_blessed

she is beautiful and thanks for the birth story. I'm sure it was agony but it doesn't sound too horrifying and makes me feel more at ease. Loving the poo infatuation though x


----------



## Ruth2307

Great story. She's beautiful:hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## Garnet

Congrats!!Congrats!!


----------



## happymamma

Congrats she's just beautiful! Awesome birth story, and WTG on no epideral! I know how tough that is :) What point did your water break?


----------



## Desperado167

O storm ,she's adorable ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Well done :hugs:


----------



## mtnprotracy

What a beautiful little lady! Congratulations :). Enjoy every single minute....thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Gia7777

She is absolutely beautiful!! Thanks for sharing and hope you are feeling well!

I have poo anxiety with labor so thanks for making my fears even more real. LOL.


----------



## Ferne

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Indigo77

She is so sweet & what a head of hair! You must be thrilled. Are you recovering ok?


----------



## Storm1jet2

Thanks ladies - my waters didn't break until about an hour and 45 mins before she was born - and I had been worried they would go out shopping or something!

The poo obsession was hilarious, the MW kept telling me it wasn't a poo it was the baby! And she did inform me afterwards that just for the record no I didn't!

It was incredibly painful but I've forgotten already how sore it was :) Best thing was I was able to get showered shortly after the birth and walk to the ward from the delivery suite, just a few stitches to contend with and they were internal.

So so so so happy with my baby girl!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Indigo77 said:


> She is so sweet & what a head of hair! You must be thrilled. Are you recovering ok?

I'm doing fine, just a few internal stitches but I'm out and about without too much discomfort and getting better ever day!


----------



## Indigo77

:thumbup:


----------



## BeachComber

CONGRATS Storm!! She is such a beautiful baby!! What an awesome birth story too!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## kosh

congratulations storm!!!!
she's gorgeous!!


----------



## suzimc

Congratulations on a beautiful baby x


----------



## Bumpi

congratulations .. she's gorgeous xx


----------



## Nrs2772

Beautiful!


----------



## sadie

She gorgeous! congrats! Loved your story....made me laugh and cry at the same time!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Thanks everyone - still can't believe she is here - my first baby at 36 - she is amazing, even if I'm up and its after 4am... 

The cats are a bit miffed as to what she is and want to sniff her! The dog has been great, even if first walk is now after lunch! If I could get this little one to sleep at night I'm sure normal dog walking services will resume!

I'm stupidly tired but DH has been brilliant, she has him wrapped round her little finger already!! I'm dreading him going back to work cause at the minute he stays up til 2am while I sleep then I get up, not looking forward to going it alone!

Anyone any tips for getting her days and nights swapped over?


----------



## Desperado167

Storm1jet2 said:


> Thanks everyone - still can't believe she is here - my first baby at 36 - she is amazing, even if I'm up and its after 4am...
> 
> The cats are a bit miffed as to what she is and want to sniff her! The dog has been great, even if first walk is now after lunch! If I could get this little one to sleep at night I'm sure normal dog walking services will resume!
> 
> I'm stupidly tired but DH has been brilliant, she has him wrapped round her little finger already!! I'm dreading him going back to work cause at the minute he stays up til 2am while I sleep then I get up, not looking forward to going it alone!
> 
> Anyone any tips for getting her days and nights swapped over?

Make the house darker at night time and quieter ,and brighter and more noisy at daytime ,don't fuss over her so much either ,hope this helps and congrats agin ,u were one of the first ladies to welcome me here and I am so chuffed for you ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vintage67

Congratulations!


----------



## hugs3409

congrats she is beautiful


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG she is beautiful!!!! Congrats Storm! :hugs:


----------

